# WHERE IS ROD, "730"



## Triple E (Nov 21, 2010)

Has anyone heard from Rod? Hope there is nothing wrong with him or his family.


----------



## Grandview Trailer Sa (Nov 21, 2010)

Re: WHERE IS ROD, "730"

Rod is OK.  However his Mom is sick.  Her cancer has come back and she is in the hospital.  I hope he does not mind me telling this, but she needs our prayers.


----------



## Triple E (Nov 21, 2010)

Re: WHERE IS ROD, "730"

Thanks Ken, She is in my prayers also.


----------



## Guest (Nov 21, 2010)

Re: WHERE IS ROD, "730"

thanks to all for the support ,, and no Ken i am not mad ,, but mom is doing better ,, even have the docs surprised ,, but agian thanks to u all


----------



## rjf7g (Nov 21, 2010)

Re: WHERE IS ROD, "730"

Rod, you and your mom are in my prayers!  Cancer sucks.


----------



## Grandview Trailer Sa (Nov 21, 2010)

Re: WHERE IS ROD, "730"

Rod, good news!!  Prayers are working!  Tell your Mom that we are routing for her!!


----------



## SnowbirdInFlight (Nov 22, 2010)

Re: WHERE IS ROD, "730"



Prayers are being sent. DH beat the big C twice, so keep up the faith!


----------



## try2findus (Nov 24, 2010)

Re: WHERE IS ROD, "730"

Rod, our prayers are with your family and especially your Mother.  Sorry we are behind on these posts.  The daughter is bringing her new "honey" to Thanksgiving dinner and the house needed a little TLC for the occasion.  Not to mention the shopping...I hate shopping.  

So as Janeen said, DO NOT GIVE UP THE FAITH!! God has a plan for each of us and it is the only plan that matters! :approve:


----------

